# What the heck is "code 22" ?



## newnewbie (Apr 7, 2007)

Some how i messed something up
I have a couple of SanDisk 1 gig thumbdrives the cruzer titanium works just fine . the cruzer micro is a different story.
heres the scoop.
I went to the U3 website and UN-installed the U3 from the cruzer micro and deleted the u3 launch pad from my laptop (U3 and vista dont play well together)
now when i plug in the cruzer micro,nothing happens digging around into computer,manger,properies i find a "box" "SanDisk U3 Cruzer Micro USB Device Properies" and it tells me this device disabled.(Code 22) what the heck does that mean. 
clicking on the enable device button tells me that windows was unable to enable this device.
Heres the kicker; that same thumb drive works like gangbusters in all other computers.
any one care to venture a gues what i did wrong?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

M$ says code 22 means the device is disabled.


> Code 22
> This device is disabled. (Code 22)
> 
> Recommended resolution
> ...


Have you checked in the device manager to see if there are any conflicts ?
Maybe it needs a driver, also while in device manager click on the toolbar at the top of it and select show hidden devices.
Do any other devices work in that slot ?
I'm wondering if maybe something\someone has disable a service that this port requires maybe ?


----------



## newnewbie (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks 8210Guy,:smile: 
all my usb ports work with other flash drives and mouses.
also, all the drivers are all up to date.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you tried reinstalling the software ?
I can only wonder that when you uninstalled it something must of been taken with it, how did you uninstall it ?
I just wonder as some things allow custom uninstall's, if so maybe try that leaving any associated parts of it if you follow me.


----------



## Nelliske (Nov 6, 2007)

I've had the same problems with this device
After a long search I came to this solution:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/838989/en-us


----------

